# 97b manual safty



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

want to get an extended safety, have a hard time reaching mine. what are my options if any? thanks


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

CZ Customs has a 75b left side only exrended safety they say will drop right in a 97b for those interested


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> CZ Customs has a 75b left side only exrended safety they say will drop right in a 97b for those interested


I'd rather have an extended slide stop. If I can find a Canick slide stop, I'll change it out.


----------

